# daten aus datenbank im applet und visualisieren?



## ot{*o*}to (16. Dez 2005)

hallo, 
ist es eigentlich ohne weiteres möglich, daten aus einer datenbank in einem applet abzuspeichern und diese in irgendeiner form zu visualisieren??


----------



## André Uhres (16. Dez 2005)

Applet signieren


----------



## Ot{*o*}to (16. Dez 2005)

ok danke,
noch was: ich habe eine klasse "Connect", die den Treiber initialisiert und die Verbindung zur DB herstellt. Muss ich diese Klasse in das  archiveTag aufnehmen? Wie sieht es mit der "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver.jar" Datei aus. Muss die auch mit aufgenommen werden. Lokal jedenfalls klappt der DB Zugriff wunderbar, aber sobald ich die seite als applet im netz laden will, findet er den treiber nimmer.

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver


----------



## Wikinator (16. Dez 2005)

ich glaube du musst nur "com" aufnehmen. Am einfachsten geht es aber mit Binary-jars, die komplett gepackt sind.


----------

